# 2009 Hamilton County Park District Fishing Tournaments



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

Cabin Fever Tournaments - Miami Whitewater - Trout & Panfish
3/8, 3/21, 4/4

Evening Bass Fishing League - Sharon Woods
4/15
4/22
4/29
5/6
5/13

Panfish Tournaments
4/18 - Winton Woods
10/25 - Miami Whitewater

Bass Series
4/25 - Miami Whitewater
5/2 - Winton Woods
5/16 - Miami Whitewater
5/30 - Winton Woods
6/20 - Sharon Woods
7/18 - Winton Woods
August 1 - Sharon Woods

Kids Derby at Triple Creek
4/26

Adult/Child Tournaments
5/23 - Sharon Woods
6/13 - Lake Isabella
7/25 - Sharon Woods
8/16 - Sharon Woods

Holiday Kids Tournaments at lake Isabella
5/25
7/4
9/7

All Night Catfish Challenge
6/6-6/7 - Miami Whitewater 

Carp Crazy at Winton Woods
6/28

Miami Whitewater Forest Lake Championship - BIG Cats
8/29 - 8/30

Fall Bass Bash
10/10 - Miami Whitewater

Turkey Day Open
11/14 - Miami Whitewater

Official stuff should be posted on their website sometime soon.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

might be early to be talking bout this but who wantsto team up with me for the cabin fever tourney?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

It looks like I have to miss 3 of the bass tournaments due to the National Guard. Oh well, that is how it goes sometimes. I plan to win the ones I can fish though, just like I did last year! !%


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Bassnpro1 said:


> It looks like I have to miss 3 of the bass tournaments due to the National Guard. Oh well, that is how it goes sometimes. I plan to win the ones I can fish though, just like I did last year! !%


Ah, dont let him fool you. He needs me there if he's going to win


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Do you have to have a boat to be in these tournys. Also where do you go when you show up for them? Any help would be great.


----------

